# Nabba Wales 2011 Results



## DnSVideo (Nov 30, 2008)

First Timers Class 2

1st Nathaniel Rose

2nd Nathan Edwards

3rd Ashley Carter

First Timers Class 1

1st Ben Wileman

2nd Christopher Bailey

3rd David Fitzpatrick

Juniors

1st Kurt Davies

2nd Daniel Jones

3rd Rafal Hermanowicz

Over 50's

1st John Roberts

2nd Howard Thomas

3rd Eric Hartley

Over 40's

1st Steve Waring

2nd Keith Williams

3rd Damilo Crvci

Novice

1st Andy Davies

2nd Sebastian Kakol

3rd Gareth Burgess

Mr Class 4

1st Steve Davies

2nd Lee Thomas

3rd Lee Bismire

Mr Class 3

1st Antony Seabourne

2nd Keith Evans

3rd Michael Gallagher

Mr Class 2

1st Dean Jones

2nd Mark Loundes

3rd Mathew Ali

Mr Class 1

1st Phil Spooner

2nd Johnny Reid

Miss Toned Figure

1st Rhian Adam-Jones

2nd Lainey Davies

3rd Sophia Eagon

Miss Trained Figure

1st Menai Barrett

Overall Antony Seabourne


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

this was a great show......


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Well done big Phil Spooner, he's got more welsh titles than the royal family!


----------



## Philips1962 (Mar 17, 2011)

LMAO, wish I had their dosh Doug !


----------

